# Puppy mill raids near Montreal



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just back from the Montreal SPCA. Omg. You may have heard there were 2 raids on puppy mills near Montreal in the past week. Quebec has the worst record for mills seeing as the laws are not applied aggressively and there are never enough inspectors. We need the law to change, but it's taking forever!

It's great these dogs get a new lease on life and that they saved about *300* of them in both seizures, but the shelter is incredibly overwhelmed with the care these animals need. I volunteered to help out this morning and was there from 8-2. It is HARD, but you put on latex gloves, you get in the cages and scrape off the poop, the pee soaked paper, wash everything and hold on to these emaciated, trembling, scab-crusted, abused dogs and try not to think with your heart, but rather focus on the future these dogs have now.

They are almost all purebreds (from chihuahuas and maltese to huskies and great danes), used as puppy machines, bitches with teats down to their knees, and every rib and hip bone showing. They have eye and ear infec'ns, bad and missing teeth, patches of fur missing, feet splayed from living on wire for years, nails curled under because they've never been trimmed, scabs and scars from God only knows what .... and more.....

After two hours of cleaning, feeding and giving water, we then took them out one or two at a time to give them some loving and socializing. I was in the room with the smaller dogs (there are way too many of them!) as it's too hard for me to move larger dogs around and often had two Maltese or mini poodles at a time, sitting on my lap, walking them in the hallway to give them a break from the constant barking and howling from the others. They can't go outdoors yet, as their immune systems need a bit of time to get stronger - though I can only imagine the bacteria and germs that are INSIDE the shelter, compared to outdoors! It's too bad, as these dogs are now so used to eliminating in their cages and in hallways, that it will take time to housetrain them. Some have been doing that in their wire cages for years! Some nestled so tightly against me and wouldn't move a muscle, they were so terrified. I just kept on rubbing them, soothing them and hoped they felt a little bit of that.

But then... there are those dogs that are friendly, that love you just because and cant' get enough of ear scratchies and belly rubs, with their butts and tails wagging so hard and they give you hope. They say you can't teach an old dog new tricks, but I don't believe that. Sure it will be tough for some of the new owners of these dogs, but it's not impossible. And yeah, I did want to bring home a couple of them.  There were NO Havanese and I'm very grateful for that as it means they aren't on the "gotta have one" list for most people.

There were 3 Great Danes, one a new mom whose last puppy left today. She's skin and bones, but a beautiful beast no matter what. I love the GD's, but they are HUGE ! This one, Dolly, is a real pussy cat. lol

I had to change before coming home, left my filthy shoes outside so I don't track anything into the house that might harm my own animals and will be scouring in the shower as soon as I can. I have someone coming over in a short while for an estimate on getting our living room floor varnished. Since most everything is out of the room, it would be a good time to do it! Once he's gone, I'm getting into the shower and have myself a good cry. But you know what? I'd do it again in a heartbeat. Sure wish I was physically stronger. Too bad I'm working full time all week (the store owners are going bird hunting). I'll call the SPCA next week to see if I can go then.

So, please, PLEASE, tell everyone you know to stop buying puppies in pet stores!! IF the pups are from shelters, fine, encourage them, but do ask questions, demand to know names, locations and numbers of breeders so you can check yourself. Spread the word.

Go SEE where the pups are born and raised and think of their moms and dads that live for months, and YEARS in wire crates, crowded, unloved, starved and sick only to be dumped, dead, in a pile once they no longer make money for the operators. The 18 yr. old at the pet shop is paid to tell you what his boss tells him. Question, question, question!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Marj, there are no words to express the outrage your story brings. Those poor animals. Thank you and your fellow volunteers for being there for them. A moment of compassion can mean so much. I cannot imagine what kind of human being can treat animals the way these puppy millers do. 
I know it broke your heart and you deserve your good cry. 
I hope things work out for as many of the pups as possible.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you Marj!

Dana Kyle


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh Marj
What a beautiful thing you did. Thank you. Those poor babies have probably never experienced loving arms around them before. I imagine you saw things that you will never forget in this lifetime. The horror of puppy mills is truly too much for me to handle. I think I will go have a good cry too.


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

Marj....that is awesome!

I'm sitting here thinking that I would have loved to do that, but also knowing it takes a lot of strength and I think I would be a disaster during the whole experience. I'm so happy you had the strength to give those babies some love!

A few weekends ago, me and my boyfriend were checking out a unique grocery store about 30-40 mins from our home. There was a pet shop next door so we decided to stop to see if there were any new toys or treats we could buy. What we didn't know or realize before we went in, that it was a PetLand and there were so many babies in there. I know where they come from and we had to leave the store because I was crying even seeing them in the store. I wished I could give them all love and hugs and kisses. Their eyes looked so sad and innocent. It was heartbreaking.

I really think you did an awesome thing helping those babies! Thanks!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Marj, I think SaydeeMomma said it best, "I imagine you saw things that in this lifetime, you'll never forget." It made my blood boil and run cold at the same time. I want to kill these people. Ha and I thought I was against killing.
Can hardly wait to get home and hug my little puppymill baby.
Marj, again, thank you.

Danak


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Marj,

I wish I lived closer. I'd be there in a heartbeat. These poor babies so need to know there is love in the world and they are entitled to it. I'll pray for them that they wind up in loving homes and can start life over. It's criminal that the people in the puppy mill business can keep on keeping on. I do get incensed every time I hear a story like this, but right now I'm more heartbroken. God bless them and their care givers.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Marj bless you for helping out with the shelter. I would love to volunteer and help those poor babies.

I cant believe how greedy and cruel people are that they would do this to innocent trusting animals. I cant wait for puppy mills to be extinct because every story like this breaks my heart.

I try to tell everyone I talk to about the disgusting practices of pet stores and where the dogs come from. So sad.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you, Marj. I am crying right along with you. I look at my furbabies and can't imagine how anyone can treat them that way. It makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Bless you Marj! You're an angel!:angel::hug:
That must have been so hard, but you did it anyway.
Thank you!

Beverly


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Marj- You *are* truly an angel. I just can't imagine those poor creatures and the abuse they've endured. I just can't understand why in the world these puppy mills are allowed to exist. I can't even stand to watch videos of puppy mills. Yes, people need to be educated not to buy any dog from a pet store. You may think you're giving a puppy a home, but really, it just means more abused animals bred to take their place. It makes me want to cry.  Bless you for your efforts.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Though I didn't write about my day for all the thanks you generously offered, I do appreciate that. ((hugs)) 

I feel like what I did was but a tiny drop in a huge bucket of what these dogs need now and will need. The shelter is overwhelmed, but they got a lot of outside help in the days following the raid. People from Vermont, New Hampshire, Nova Scotia, Ontario.... they came to help which is just awesome. Yesterday, there were "only" 150-some dogs left whereas there were 300 last Wed. afternoon, after the 2nd raid. Some went with the U.S. Humane Society to Washington a few days ago. 

I was upset at Ricky's reaction to me yesterday, though. Does despair and fear have a scent?? I had changed into fresh clothes before coming home, even the socks, though I hadn't showered yet and Ricky sniffed me a few times and backed up in fear. He wouldn't let me too close to him and when I sat next to him on the couch about an hour later, he quickly jumped off and looked at me from behind an armchair! I was soooo sad for him! I'm not sure what it was that bothered him, but it lasted even after I had washed up and 'til bedtime. He didn't lie next to me on the couch and even avoided the room I was in for a couple of hours. Omg. So NOT like him at all ! Have to say, though, that all seems normal this a.m. PHEW! I was in tears thinking of how afraid of me or whatever it was that he felt. Sammy had no reaction whatsoever ..... curious! 

Maltese outnumbered the many other breeds picked up, which is just so sad. They are small, sensitive and so easily cowed that you can't help but pour your heart out to them. With their matted fur all shaved off, all I saw were huge, black eyes and stick-like limbs. Some didn't weigh more than 2 or 3 lbs. There were quite a few Beagles, Jack Russells and poodles (toy and standard). Quebec has about 2000 mills in operation and not enough laws and resources to stop them. Sick.

I swear, and I can't be held accountable, if someone tells me they got a dog at a pet store or will be shopping for one there, I will STRANGLE them!!!!! :brick: sigh........... 

Got to get ready for work. Thank you all for your comments! I'll keep you posted if and when I get more news.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marj----I just have to say----YOU ARE AWESOME!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That just makes me sick to my stomach. Bless your heart marj. We were in a pet store this weekend that had puppies. It's supposed to be one of the "better" ones to get puppies from. There were 2 Hav puppies there. It was so sad. One was cowering (my husband held him) the other was calm and being held by an older woman. I told the woman holding the pup that I knew some breeders and I'd give her the information. She seemed determined to get that pup, she didn't seem interested in my information. I had to be careful what I said because the employees were right there as well. I asked for the name of the breeder who is in OK, I checked online and it looks like a puppymill to me. 

I felt so bad for the pups in there. I had Izzy with me and I was kind of afraid, after the fact, that she might catch something. I looked at the file and the Hav's both had Giardia back in August. We got out of there quickly after that. Needless to say, I didn't buy anything. I was looking for the Pure Paws shampoo and Coat handler's conidtioner, I've been checking all the pet stores I come across with no luck. I ordered them online yesterday from the show dog website (along with CC brush and butter comb which I'm very excited to try).


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Marj:

Bless You for doing what you are to help the Shelter and the poor frighten babies that are there. I cried when I read your post. I just don't understand why both the US and Canada can't inact laws to stop the breeding of dogs in mills. 

I could never volunteer at a Shelter they would all be living with me and then I would be called a "dog horder". But you sure have earned your Angel Wings doing what you do.

I read and send a THANK YOU upstairs when I saw there were no Havanese in the group. I could just see Canada's HRI being filled with so many of our wonderful fur kids. 

God Bless you dear lady.

Hugs from
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie-it's official the paperwork is sent in so she is on her way to being mine.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

http://www.montrealgazette.com/story_print.html?id=1074170&sponsor=

Lucky us, we had another puppy mill raid last Friday. It was in St. Jacques and the 'owner' is an 80-yr. old woman. Like...... what the **?"#!$?? :frusty: 95-ish dogs were seized. Some went to Ontario shelters, but there were 50 left at the Mtl. SPCA, so I went there on Wed. and spent the day helping them out. Just back from volunteering today again. Let's just say that I was already very behind in holiday preparations due to being sick last week, well, now I'm REALLY behind! lol Ah well....... we'll all live. :biggrin1:

These were all small dogs, Shih Tzus, Poodle mixes, Yorkies, Chis.... Some with eyes shut from infections/injuries, one who's ears are barely hanging on because of parasites, quite a few with cloudy eyes due to the high levels of ammonia (from urine). One Shnauzer couldnt' breathe because the feces had matted his face so much, his nostrils were completely covered and he could barely open his mouth. His eyes where shut from the feces. Once cleared of the mats, he breathed quite normally. :whoo: You have to focus on the little victories. Some have burns on their bodies from the ammonia and nails curled up under all their splayed-out paws, but they've all been cleaned up, shaved and groomed.

I REALLY wanted to bring home a large-ish Yorkie female that totally stole my heart. Because of where I live, and the limit of dogs is 2, I was refused. There could be trouble and I could lose the dog and the SPCA can't be sure she would get back to them, so ....... they won't take that chance. sigh.......

UAN (United Animal Network) was there the whole time and the last volunteers left today, many bringing dogs with them to their home Rescues. These dogs will go into Foster homes that are going to adopt so as to reduce the trauma of changing homes.

The media is spreading the news here, but the pet shops are still FULL of potential puppy buyers looking for that <perfect> gift!! :frusty: I am working on a flier to distribute. There is a great site: www.petshoppuppies.com that is very well organized and has a load of literature you can d/l for redistribution. If anyone here wants to help out in that way, then pls. check them out. I also need a French version of this stuff, so that's what I've been creating the past few days. Now, I need a nap because I'm working from 4-8 and after that it's a zoo of activities for me and the family for several days..... The goal is to have the rest of the dogs (50) placed by Tuesday. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Marj, bless your heart. :hail: I really don't know if I could do what you did without crying like a big old baby the whole time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

marjrc said:


> http://www.montrealgazette.com/story_print.html?id=1074170&sponsor=
> 
> Lucky us, we had another puppy mill raid last Friday. It was in St. Jacques and the 'owner' is an 80-yr. old woman. Like...... what the **?"#!$?? :frusty: 95-ish dogs were seized. Some went to Ontario shelters, but there were 50 left at the Mtl. SPCA, so I went there on Wed. and spent the day helping them out. Just back from volunteering today again. Let's just say that I was already very behind in holiday preparations due to being sick last week, well, now I'm REALLY behind! lol Ah well....... we'll all live. :biggrin1:
> 
> ...


Marj,

It just breaks my heart. I read the story and am devastated for those poor animals. It mentioned at the end of the article that they desperately need coats and sweaters for the small dogs who were shaven down. Because you're in Canada I don't know if it's possible, but I bought a few coats for the boys online that were too small. I'd send them to you if you could get it too them. Not sure if it would be too late but I'm happy to do it. They mentioned a drop off place.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I sure wish everyone could see pictures of those dogs before they purchase a puppy in a pet store. I dropped into a local pet store the other day, and they had Havanese/Bichon  crosses on sale for only $700.00 makes me want to scream. :frusty::frusty::frusty:

Thank you Marj, you are truly Angel :angel: :hug: to you.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Thank you Marj. I am sure these little ones finally know what the touch a loving hand feels like. I just hate that the laws do not punish the puppy mill operators as they should be.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj, what a wonderful thing to do, and to be part of. It must be so terribly draining. It would be so hard to have to leave them behind at the end of the day. Poor little things!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Marj, what a sad story! I just cant imagine how a person would not know that these dogs are in this condition. They can't very well breed, if they cant breath! So sad, and you are such an angel to help out!! 
Hope Santa puts a little puppy in your stocking


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Well, Laurie, ain't no puppy in my stocking this year!! sigh.......

Thing is, the pups that are born in these miserable conditions are cleaned up, spritzed, and their cuteness factor is way off the scale so shoppers don't even get a small idea of where they come from and what the dams and sires endure. :frusty: No buyer ever sees pictures of them, nor of their prisons, their ribs and pelvic bones showing, their .... well, I won't get started all over again. 

Geri, you are a sweetheart! There won't be a need for any more coats and sweaters at this time though, thank you so much! ((Hugs)) The shelter got a huge bunch of supplies and items needed. Sadly, probably enough for the next seizure I would imagine....

The UAN workers left Friday, some to Ontario, one man to Truro, Nova Scotia, some to Boston ..... The goal is for the dogs to be in foster/potential adoption homes by Tues. evening so I will call then to see how things are going. Wed. is a very busy day here because I have family over for Christmas Eve, but for the first time in many years, we are doing nothing on the 25th, so if it's needed, maybe I can talk hubby into stopping by the SPCA if they're open.

This just gives us all more reason to give our precious furbabies extra hugs and be thankful for the dogs and pups that find a better life. They live in the moment and when you see a battered, overbred female wag her tail and perk her ears with curiosity, it makes you believe anything is possible and there is always hope.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is a video clip of the latest rescue done a couple of weeks ago:






It is even harder for me to see this now, than before I went to the SPCA to help out. I know some of these dogs. That gray mass of mats that almost suffocated due to feces-covered mats, is a Schnauzer that I saw all trimmed, washed and breathing just fine. Thank goodness. It still makes me want to grab that mill owner and squeeze the living daylights out of her!!!

I called one of the organizers at the shelter yesterday and all but 9 dogs were in foster/potential adoption homes! :whoo: That is quite good, considering there were close to 100 seized from this mill. Many went to other provinces and to the U.S., but hopefully they will all be spending the next weeks or months in loving homes where they can bounce back to health and puppy joyfulness. One can hope.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here with tears spilling onto the computer as I write this. I'm horrified for these poor souls, yet recognize that they're the lucky ones. They have hope now. What about all those still living in these deplorable conditions . . . and worse. I want to take them all in and let them know there is love in the world. God bless them and all the people who give them another chance at life.

That video should play in the window of every puppy store so people would see past the cute faces and cuddly bodies. That was tough to watch.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, I feel the same way of course. The thing is, this isn't such a bad clip. I've seen worse and yes, the tears flow. Hot, angry tears. I am always stunned when I hear if it's a woman running these operations. No offense to men...... but I just can't fathom a woman having a heart of stone and a cruel streak such as it wouldn't seem at all wrong to have living beings held in such horrific conditions. All to make the mighty buck! :brick: I'm not saying it's more understandable to see men doing this, but as a woman, it makes me very angry that there are women like this.  

Yes, these are the lucky ones. The ones that get saved. I pray, as do so many others, that these dogs don't end up BACK where they came from. They are considered as property after all, and if the bastards can get good lawyers, then there is a chance, even after these dogs are months in a foster home where they are nutured back to helath, that they can get some portion of the breeding animals back. Incredible, isn't it? AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!! 

O.k......... focus. Let's focus on the good. sigh...............


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Marj,

But if they're neutered they'd thankfully, be worthless to those soulless people. I'll pray that this is the beginning of a whole new life for each and every one of them. This is one time I say God bless the surgeon's knife. It's truly heartbreaking.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thing is, Geri, no one is allowed to alter the dogs in too many ways, especially neutering them. It is so aggravating! :frusty: I agree, if they're sterile, they are useless product to these people. In fact, some dogs still had inch-long nails because they couldn't all get clipped too much. Not only were their quicks so very close to the edge of the nail, but they had to remain in some kind of sorry state as "evidence". Yes, they were allowed to get washed, shaved, treated for eyes, bladder, or any other condition, but some things just couldn't be done to them until it was "allowed". sigh....... 

I am planning on calling next week to see what the update is so will keep you posted.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj-YOU are the good to come into the lives of these animals and give them some love. I couldn't read all of the posts or watch the video, I don't have the strength or the stomach for it. I'm looking at Scooter lying on the floor among his toys, chewing a flossy, and being all clean and soft from his bath and brushing and realize not all pups or kitties have the luxury of a loving home. Whatever happened to treating all of God's creatures with love and respect?! Too much in our society is sacrificed in the name of money and it's coming back to bite us all in the a$$!

Bless you for the kindness you show to these sweet babies.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Ann! ((hugs)) 

I called this one woman and she said, so far, so good as to the care of the seized dogs. Now to see what the legal system will do for them. As far as I'm concerned, they should heavily fine these operators AND jail them. That would be a good start in sending the right message. It's still very much a work in progress though.


----------

